# Neuer deutscher Arma3:Epoch Server - GTXGaming.co.uk 1337 Gaming Community PVP Server



## PsyMagician (12. Februar 2015)

Hi!

Wir haben seit ein paar Tagen einen Arma3:epoch Server angemietet und suchen noch weitere Überlebende, die diesen besiedeln wollen 

Infos zum Server:


*Name: *|GER| Arma3 Epoch Server ROTE MEILE |custom spawn|startgear|AI patrouls|AI missions|military Sector|  (0.3.4.0|1.52) 

*IP: Port:* 85.195.88.78:2302 

*Arma3 Version: *1,52
*Epoch Version: *0.3.4.0*
Map:* Altis




*Anzahl der Slots:* 30 
*Standort:* Deutschland
*Data Storage:* SSD 

*Features:*


- PvP/PvE Server
- Veteran
- Fahrzeug Patroulien (dynamisch)
- Restart 0:00/6:00/12:00/18:00Uhr (alle 6 Stunden) 
- Ear plug Script
- Statusbar
- Maintain off
- aktive Admins
- Custom Mission (military sector)
- Dynamic missions
- Custom spawn mit wählbarem Startgear





*Regeln!*

- Spielt fair
- Kein zerstören von Basen und auch kein stehlen von Fahrzeugen innerhalb der Basis! (Eine Basis ist erst eine Basis wenn ein Jammer(Plotpole) steht!
- Kein PVP innerhalb der 3 Spawnpunkte (Safezone)
- kein Basebuilding in der Nähe von Flugfeldern, Militäranlagen und den Spawnpunkten (mind. ca. 500m Abstand)
- Beabsichtiges Töten von Tradern verboten!
- Base Angriffe dürfen nicht länger als eine Stunden andauern, es sei denn, der Angegriffene beansprucht diese Regel nicht.



*

Admins*: Scaut, Mithrandir




Wenn ihr Fragen habt rund um Arma 3 Epoch, stehen wir euch gerne zu Verfügung. 


Mit besten Grüßen Eure 1337 Gaming Community (Steamgruppe: Steam Community :: Group :: 1337 Gaming Community)

http://www.gametracker.com/server_info/85.195.88.78:2302/


----------



## PsyMagician (20. Februar 2015)

*Update News:*

Wir haben folgende Scripte hinzugefügt:

- Convoy Mission Script
- Tow Lifting Script (Helicopter können Fahrzeuge liften)

desweiteren haben wir die Anzahl der Fahrzeugpatrolien und die Spawns der dynamischen AI Fußpatroulien optimiert.


----------



## PsyMagician (22. Februar 2015)

Hier nochmal ein Link um einen kleinen Eindruck von Arma3: Epoch zu gewinnen:

EpochMod.com - Arma 3 Mod
Epoch mod for ARMA 3 - Mod DB (nicht ganz uptodate aber mit Videos)


----------



## PsyMagician (14. März 2015)

Update News:

Wir haben einen neuen Server zugewiesen bekommen!

Die neue IP lautet: *87.98.254.171:2302*

Bei der Gelegenheit haben wir dem Server einen etwas markanteren Namen gegeben. Der neue Servername ist: *Arma 3 Epoch [GER]1337-ROTE MEILE |PVP/AI Patrol/Lift/Convoy/Missions/Statsbar| *


----------



## PsyMagician (28. April 2015)

*NEWS*

auf unserem Server hat sich in letzter Zeit einiges getan, die wichtigesten Neuerungen sind:

- Wechsel der Map auf Bornholm
- Statische AIs + Lootkisten beim Militär nahe Boderne und auf der Insel Christiansoen
- Igi Load Script eingefügt (Liften von Fahrzeugen mit Heli und einladen von kleineren Fahrzeugen auf LKWs)
- Neue/alte Statusbar (Textbasierend)

Beim Militär sind ca. 24 Bots + 2 mit Kaliber 50 bewaffnete Pickups unterwegs. Die beschützen eine Lootkiste mit überwiegend militärischem (Waffen, Munition, Westen, Attachments, etc.) Loot und ein Paar Eimern Mörtel, Energypacks, Kettensägen, Sledgehammer, etc.

Auf Christiansoen befinden sich ca. 30 Bots. Die Lootkiste beinhaltet überwiegend Baumaterial, Hanf, Wiskey, Gold und Silber.

Beide Spots sind einmal pro Restartphase zu clearen (DayZ Origins Sector B Prinzip).

Der Server ist jetzt auch auf Gametracker geclaimed,


----------



## PsyMagician (15. Mai 2015)

*NEWS

*Wir müssten die Map Bornholm leider verlassen, da es hier Probleme mit den neuen Epoch und Arma3 Updates gab.
Wir haben uns deswegen entschlossen in die "alte Heimat" Chernarus zurück zu kehren. Da diese Mod durch Epoch (oder zumindest durch GTX) supportet wird, sollte es bei den nächsten Updates bezogen auf die Map keine Probleme geben. Hoffen wir zumindest. Epoch ist halt noch eine alpha. Da muss man leider hin und wieder mit so etwas rechnen.

Um auf Chernarus spielen zu können, benötigt ihr das All in Arma Terrain Pack (AiA TP)



Hier die Neuerungen im Überblick:

- Wechsel auf die Map "Chernarus"
- 3 statische Missions eingefügt. Skalisty Island, Klen & Sägewerk bei Skalka im Nord-westen der Karte. Diese werden derzeit leider noch nicht angezeigt.
- Vehicle Patroulien von 7 auf 5 verringert (Wegen des Mapwechsels)

Derzeit arbeiten wir an folgendem:

- Militärischer Sector (in Anlehnung an den "Sector B" Salvation City aus DayZ Origins) auf dem Nord-Ost Airfield
- Kleinerer Sector auf Skalisty Island
- Mission Marker für die statischen Missions


----------



## PsyMagician (18. Mai 2015)

*NEWS
*- Marker für die statischen Missionen eingefügt
- Bot Anzahl auf Skalisty erhöht
- Bot Anzahl auf Skalka erhöht
- Optimierung der Lootboxen bei den Missionen
- Militarisierter Sector beim Nord-Ost Flugfeld (Neue Gebäude, inkl. über 30 AIs) eingefügt
- 2 Helikopter Patroulien eingefügt (Humming Bird mit 2 Gunnern bestückt, 50/50 chance auf Paradrop.)


----------



## PsyMagician (23. Mai 2015)

NEWS

- Sector beim Nord-ost Flugfeld neu editiert. (ca. 30 Infantristen, 2 Pickups mit Kal. 50, 1 mit M134 bewaffneter Helicopter). Lootbox eingefügt.

- Neue Gebäude eingefügt
      * Chernarus
      * Elektro
      * Balota Airfield
      * Skalisty Island
      * Checkpoint bei Skalka

- Optimierung der Lootboxen


----------



## PsyMagician (24. Mai 2015)

NEWS

- Sector beim Nord-ost Flugfeld modifiziert. Weitere Einheiten (2 Pickups, 1 mit M134 bewaffneter Helicopter). 
- Neue AI Platzierung auf Skalisty und bei Skalka
- Neue Gebäude auf dem Nord-West Flugfeld
- Neue Gebäude in und in der Umgebung von Solnichniy


----------



## PsyMagician (30. Mai 2015)

*NEWS:


*Im Startpost habe ich noch mal ein paar Bilder von unserer Map hochgeladen. Ansonsten hat sich wieder etwas getan auf unserem Server:

- Versions upgrade des AI scriptes (Chance auf Luftunterstützung für Fahrzeug- & Helicopterpatroulien)
- Missionbriefing eingefügt (Im Menü der Karte)
- Neue Gebäude in Zelenogorsk eingefügt
- Neue Gebäude in Dubrovka eingefügt
- Ferienresort in der Nähe von Grishino eingefügt


----------



## PsyMagician (6. Juni 2015)

*NEWS*


- neue Gebäude in Berenzino und Umgebug eingefüngt
- neue Gebäude random auf der gesammten Karte eingefügt
- versteckte Radar-Forschungsstation eingefügt


----------



## PsyMagician (25. Juni 2015)

*NEWS*


- Neue version des AI Patroulienscriptes eingefügt 
- 2 Helicopter Patroulien eingefügt (werfen bei Feindsichtung, 5 Einheiten per Fallschirm ab)
- 1 weitere Fahrzeug Patroule eingefügt
- Neue Statusbar eingefügt
- costum Crafting Script eingefügt (mehr Crafting Möglichkeiten)


----------



## PsyMagician (14. Juli 2015)

*NEWS*


- 8 neue Crafting Rezepte geaddet


Item to craft	         Recipie	


338 SPMG Ammo:	13x 338 Mar 10 Ammo, 2x Scrap metal	Fire needet
9,3 Navid Ammo:	15x 9,3 Cyrus Ammo, 2x Scrap metal	Fire needet
RGO Frag grenade:	1x APERS Tripwire Mine, 3x Scrapmetal	Fire needet
Mini grenade:	        1x Claymore, 1x Scrapmetal	Fire needet
Paint can green:	1x paint can yellow, 1x Paint can blue	
Paint can orange:	1x Paint can yellow, 1x Paint can red	
Paint can brown:	1x Paint can green, 1x Paint can red	
Nightstalker:	        1x NSV, 1x Rangefinder, 2x electronic parts, 1 scrap metal	Fire needet


Bekanntes Problem:
es werden leider nicht immer bei allen Items alle möglichen Rezepte angezeigt.
Wie beim Scrap Metal z.B. Bei einem Doppelclick darauf werden die Rezepte für die Granaten leider nicht angezeigt, da die Slots für die Item-Bilder der Craftingmöglichkeiten bereits alle belegt sind. 
*Ihr müsst die Granaten also über die Claymore, bzw APERS Stoplerdrahtmine craften.*


So lange die GUI in der Craftingübersicht nicht mehr als 6 Bilder darstellen kann, werden wir mit diesem Problem wohl erstmal leben müssen. Wir hoffen, daß von Seiten des Epoch Teams an diesem Problem gearbeitet wird, Sobald neue Items und Rezepte von den Entwicklern hinzugefügt werden. Die werden spät. dann das selbe Problem haben und dies dann sicher lösen.


Wir werden in der nächsten Zeit Stück für Stück weitere Rezepte einfügen!


----------



## PsyMagician (22. Juli 2015)

*Auf in neue Gebiete - Wir ziehen um nach Esseker!

*
Moin! 


Da wir durch das ganze Update Chaos den halben Server neu configurieren müssen und die Stammspielerschaft in letzter Zeit mit ihrer Anwesenheit nicht "geglänzt" hat. Haben wir uns entschlossen den Server zu wipen und die neue Karte Esseker(0.72) zu installieren. 


Essker ist eine Karte die einem Gebiet aus Ungarn nachempfunden ist. Sie ist von Chernarus inspieriet und hat in etwa die selbe Grösse. Wälder Wiesen und detailreich gestaltete Ortschaften die dabei ein wenig Endzeitflair verspuren lassen sind die besonderen Eigenschaften dieser Karte. 


Bilder und den Download findet Ihr hier: 
Esseker - Terrain - Armaholic 


Ihr benötigt genau wie bei Chernarus noch zusättzlich das All in Arma Terrain Pack (AiA TP):
All in Arma Terrain Pack (AiA TP) - Terrain - Armaholic 




Der vor ein paar Tagen angekündigte Weg in Richtung Survival wird natürlich trotz des Mapwechsels statffinden. Wie werden auch die Essker Karte weiter modifizieren, wie wir es auf Chernarus getan haben. 

Die ersten Modifizierungen sind bereits eingefügt:

- Neue Gebäude in der Nähe von "Lugo" eingefügt
- Neue Mission bei "Gromoda" eingefügt (High loot - Schwierigkeit: schwer)

weiter Missionen und Modifizierungen der Karte folgen!


----------



## PsyMagician (24. Juli 2015)

NEWS


- 17 Brunnen auf der gesammten Map geaddet (meist Kirchen und öffentliche Plätze)
- Neue Mission: Military Camp (Schwierigkeit: medium) in der süd-westlichen Ecke der Karte geaddet.


----------



## PsyMagician (27. Juli 2015)

*NEWS*

- Neue Gebäude auf der gesammten Map, kleine Ortschaften im Süd-Westen, sowie kleines Militärcamp im Süden geaddet
- Neues Crafting-Rezept: Medikit = Poppy 1x, Whiskey1x, Towlettes 1x (benötigt Feuer)
- Neues Crafting Rezept: jerrycans (ACHTUNG! Leider noch verbuggt! - daher noch nicht benutzen!)
- Marker für die Missionen gesetzt
- Kleines Militärcamp im Süden der Map geaddet

+++UPDATE+++


- Marker für die neuen Ortschaften und Siedlungen geaddet.


----------



## PsyMagician (2. August 2015)

*NEWS:*


- Helicopter crashsides eingefügt
- neues Crafting Rezept: Engerypacks = 1x abgekochtes Wasser + 1x Elektronic Bauteile (nahe Feuer)
- Cinerblock Kosten für Cinderwalls von 4 auf 2 reduziert
- Preise für Reviever, Healer und Vehicle repair Aufsätze bei den Tradern erhöht
- Kürbisse bei den Tradern eingefügt (10 krypto Verkaufspreis)
- Preise für Jerrycans und Healpacks erhöht
- Das Craften von Jerrycans ist jetzt fehlerfrei möglich
- M-900 Helicopter (Epoch Variante und Digital Lackierung) eingefügt
- Ifrit und Strider beim Händler zu verkaufen/kaufen
- Händlerpreise für alle Mi Helicopter erhöht


----------



## PsyMagician (31. August 2015)

*NEWS:*

Aufgrund fehlenden Spielerzuwachs, haben wir uns entschieden wieder die Map Altis laufen zu lassen.
In dem Gametrackser Statisticken ist dies die Karte mit den meisten Spielern. Dadurch das diese Karte nicht extra herunter geladen und installiert werden muss, sowie keine extra Packs benötigt, erhoffen wir uns dadurch einen schnelleren Spieler Zuwachs.

Alles andere bleibt gleich. Es laufen wieder Statische und dynamische Missionen, die bekannten Scripte sind ebenfalls wieder aktiv.
Eine Übersicht über den Server im jetzigen Stand findet ihr im Startpost.


----------



## PsyMagician (19. September 2015)

*NEWS:

*Es hat sich in letzter Zeit wieder einiges getan...
Wir haben auf die Version 0.3.3.1 upgedatet. Aufgrund der in letzter Zeit doch häufiger vorkommenden Updates, haben wir die custom craftig Rezepte erstmal wieder heraus genommen.
Es benötigt derzeit bei jedem Update zu viel Zeit dies jedes mal wieder einzubinden. 
Die nervigen loner AIs sind ebenfalls entfernt wurden. Dafür wurde die Anzahl der AI Fahrzeugpatroilien von 3 auf 5 und die der Helicopter Patroilen auf 3 erhöht. Zusätzlich patroulieren 3 UGV Einheiten über die Insel. Diese unbemannten Fahrzeugdrohnen sind schwerbewaffnet und gepanzert. Sobald sie einen Spieler Spotten eröffnen sie das Feuer und ordern Luftunterstützung in Form eines Helikopters an.
Des weiteren haben wir optimirungen bei den statischen Missionen, insbesondere am Sector, vor genommen.
Ein letzter Punkt der noch zu erwähnen ist: Wir haben Raketenwerfer eingefügt!
Die AIs der dynamischen Missionen sind jetzt mit Raketenwerfer ausgerüstet. Sie machen auch gebrauch davon. Die Werfer, als auch die Munition dafür sind lootbar und bleiben auch nach Restart in Eurem Inventar. Diese Waffen gibt es nur bei den Dynamischen Missionen! Ansonsten sind Raketenwerfer und deren Munition nicht zu looten.

In Diesem Sinne Viel Spass beim überleben ...


----------



## PsyMagician (11. Oktober 2015)

*NEWS:*

Wir haben einen performanteren Server bekommen. Die neue IP lautet:

85.195.79.212:2302


----------



## PsyMagician (4. November 2015)

*NEWS:*

Wir hatten eine Zeit lang Probleme mit einigen grösseren Lags. Diese scheinen nach einem Serverumzug und Datenbank Reset behoben.
Die letzten Tage lief der Server ohne Lags bei durchschnittlichen ca. 40-50 Server-FPS. Des Weiteren hat sich folgendes verändert:

- Neue Server IP: 85.195.88.78:2302
- Custom Spawn hinzugefügt (Ihr könnt jetzt verschiedene Orte zum spawnen wählen und Euch ein Startgear auswählen)
- Optimierung der Fahrzeugpatroulien und Sector AI


----------

